# Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!



## Hamburgspook (2. März 2005)

Moin,

wir essen liebend gern das Dorschfilet naturell,
also einfach gesalzen, gepfeffert und in Butter angebraten.
Nicht paniert ect. .....

Leider fällt das Filet sehr schnell auseinander.
Ob frisch, oder ein paar Wochen eingefroren.

Hat jemand eine Idee wie es besser gelingt ?

Dankeeee.

Da die Truhe leer ist  , möchte ich am Sonntag 13.03. mal wieder los.
Geplant von Laboe mit Langeland oder Blauort.
Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen ?


----------



## Pilkman (2. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*



			
				Hamburgspook schrieb:
			
		

> ... hat jemand eine Idee wie es besser gelingt ?...



Hallo,

kleiner Tipp: Lass beim Filetieren die Haut dran. Die schmeckt erstens eh erstklassig und zweitens stabilisiert die das Filet beim Braten, so dass es nicht so viele Krümel gibt.


----------



## Hamburgspook (2. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

Super Danke, das wird gleich beim nächsten mal ausprobiert.


----------



## Hov-Micha (2. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

Moin...

denke Du hast nicht die richtige Temperatur  ;+ 
ist mir bisher gaaanz selten passiert das was auseinander bricht!!
oder deine Bratzeit passt nicht...kann auch sein!

hab jetzt auch Hunger,

TL
Micha


----------



## Jirko (2. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

hallo hamburgspook #h

nen herzliches willkommen hier im AB... wünsch dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns.

vorschlag: filets nen tag im kühlschrank parken und nach der totenstarre in die pfanne... macht das filet fester in seiner konsistenz... oder halt die haut, wie von pilkman vorgeschlagen, am filet belassen #h


----------



## Klaus-a. (2. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*



			
				Hamburgspook schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> wir essen liebend gern das Dorschfilet naturell,
> also einfach gesalzen, gepfeffert und in Butter angebraten.
> Nicht paniert ect. .....




Oder einfach mal in Eimantel (geschlagenes Ei drüber)fast nicht zu toppen. |wavey:


----------



## Hechthunter21 (2. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

Pilkmann sagt es ...
&
was du noch probieren solltest falls er da ist leg die Bister mal auf den 
*" Heißen Stein "*
*super Legger....*

Petri allzeit & Rutenbruch


----------



## Salora (2. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

Da hat der Pilkmann absolut Recht #6 

Hab den Tip schon vor einigen Jahren in DK bekommen, vor allem beim Rotbarsch. Mit Dorschfilet mach ich es genauso und ist einfach spitze.
Butter in die Pfanne und den Fisch dazu #6


----------



## Torsk_SH (2. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kleiner Tipp: Lass beim Filetieren die Haut dran. Die schmeckt erstens eh erstklassig und zweitens stabilisiert die das Filet beim Braten, so dass es nicht so viele Krümel gibt.



Is scho recht so  #6


----------



## Schwede 11 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

Moin Moin

Wenn ich das lese von deinen zerfallen Dorschfilet kannes es nur sein das:

1: du das fett zum Braten nicht heiß genug hast!Nimm etwas Butterschmalz zum Braten!Das hat einen höheren Brennpunkt und immer noch einen guten geschmack!!

2: Das du zuviel Fisch in der Pfanne hast!Da das Filet auch einen gewissen Wasseranteil hat!Wenn du zuviel Fisch in der Pfanne hast fällt die Temperatur des Fettes, schließt nicht die Poren das Wasser tritt aus und der Fisch zerfällt!

Das kann ich dir nur aus eigener erfahrund sagen!
Ich bin Küchenchef!
MFG Timo


----------



## eisentrude (3. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

Hast Du den Dorsch vielleicht nach dem Filetieren mit Süsswasser gewaschen? Dann zieht das Fleisch zuviel Wasser und wird bröselig (siehe Osmose)!


----------



## Marcel1409 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo hamburgspook #h
> 
> nen herzliches willkommen hier im AB... wünsch dir ne menge spaß bei uns und mit uns.
> 
> vorschlag: filets nen tag im kühlschrank parken und nach der totenstarre in die pfanne... macht das filet fester in seiner konsistenz...





Jupp  #6 , dat isses!!!


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

Der Hinweis bzw.die Frage von @eisentrude könnte auch die Lösung sein...


----------



## Gast 1 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

Zusammenfassung:

Fett soll heiß sein. 
Klar, aber zusätzlich nicht zu wenig, der eher fettarme Dorsch nimmt fast kein Fett auf.

Totenstarre:
Ich filitiere meine Dorsche in der Regel in der Laichenstarre, lasse sie 24 Std im Kühlschrank und verwerte sie oder friere sie ein. (Wasser berührt den Fisch nicht)

Haut dran lassen:
Mache ich gerne bei kleineren Filets, funktioniert gut.

Zusätzlich:
Filets nach dem Auftauen waschen, trockentupfen, säuern (Zitrone) und salzen. Wenn das Fleisch weislich wird, ist es fertig zum braten.


----------



## Hamburgspook (3. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

Danke für die vielen Tipps.

Werde Sie demnächst berücksichtigen, wenn 
wieder Fisch da ist !!!!!!!!!!!!! :c 


#6


----------



## norge1001 (3. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

Hallo,

Ich nehme nur noch Teflonpfanne, dapickt auch nichts an. Und nur mit der Haut dran.

Grüsse Norge1001


----------



## tidecutter (4. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> kleiner Tipp: Lass beim Filetieren die Haut dran. Die schmeckt erstens eh erstklassig und zweitens stabilisiert die das Filet beim Braten, so dass es nicht so viele Krümel gibt.




so is dat. ich mach die haut so gut wie nie ab.

gruß tidecutter


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

Bei vielen Hobbyköchen sehe ioch immer wieder, dass doch einige Fehler gemacht werden, die ein optimales Ergebnis nicht unbedingt befördern.
Der Tipp mit der Haut ist gut, hier nochmal eine Vorgehensweise für Filets ohne HAut, die sich bewährt hat.

Wichtig ist zuerst einmal, dass die Pfanne und das Öl fürs anbraten heiss genug ist.

Dann sollte man das Filet erst unmittelbar vor dem braten würzen, um Flüssigkeitsverluste zu vermeiden. 

Das Filet gut in Mehl wenden, das überschüssige Mehl abklopfen.

Das Filet im heissen Öl mit der schönen Seite nach unten scharf anbraten, dabei schon die Hitze zurücknehmen.

Das Filet wenden und bei geringer Hitze fertig braten.

Auf keinen Fall zu lange braten, da gerade dadurch sowohl das Filet austrocknet wie auch schnell "zerbröselt".

Normale Portionsfilets brauchen nicht länger als 3 - 5 Minuten insgesamt!

Große Filets kann man auf beiden Seiten sehr scharf anbraten und dann im Ofen bei niedrigen Temperaturen (um die 70 - 100 Grad) langsam fertig garen, ist die optimale Methode um das Fleisch saftig zu halten, ist auch die otpimale Methode für saftige Steaks!

Man braucht den Fisch nicht mehr als einmal zu wenden, vermeidet damit auch die Gefahr, dass das Filet durch zu viel Bewegung auseinander fällt.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

@Thomas9904  schon mal den 
" Heißen Stein " versucht...!?


----------



## Reisender (4. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

Und der Tip des jahres !!!!! man/n nehme einen großen bratenwender..:m

und keine gabel, messer, löffel, kuchengabel...da die auflagefläche zu klein ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

Nö, heisser Stein is nix für mich.
Richtig, große Bratenwender sich wichtig!!


----------



## Aalthorsten (4. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

So jetzt habe ich richtig Hunger, und Ihr habt die Schuld !!


----------



## chippog (13. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

@ falk paustian das mit den drei s ist eine gute regel für "frischen" gekauften meeresfisch im binnenland... für geangelten, wirklich frischen meeresfisch möchte ich jedoch sehr davon abraten. die säure soll den "fischigen" geschmack und geruch übertünchen, vermeiden. bei frischem fisch gibt es allerdings nix zu übertünchen. wer allerdings gerne zitrone zu bratfisch isst, kann sie ja nachträglich aufträufeln. auch das mit der leichenstarre finde ich nicht so gelungen, über nacht im kühlschrank und so. da habe ich schon frischen fisch und dann soll ich ihn bewusst altern lassen? wenns ihr das befolgt, was thomas geschrieben hat, braucht es keine extra "tricks". wer etwas festere filets haben möchte, sollte die filets eine viertel stunde in meereswasser, alternativ in süsswasser mit einem esslöffel meeressalz (auf keinen fall kochsalz verwenden!!!) per liter legen. das gibt festeres aber nicht trockeneres fischfleisch. kochsalz hingegen trocknet aus. haut lasse ich gerne an frische fischfilets, vor allem bei frischen wittlingen, die ich gar nicht ohne esse. selbst bis hin zum lumb ist fischhaut ein genuss und ein garant für saftige filets auch wenn ihr die haut nicht mitessen wollt. einfrieren tue ich die filet, bis auf wittling jedoch lieber ohne haut, da zwischen haut und filet das empfindlichste fett steckt, das was beim lachs meist leicht bräunlich ist. dieses wird auch im gefrierer recht schnell ranzig und vermindert sehr schnell das geschmackserlebnis deines fanges. meiner meinung nach brate ich die frischen filets mit haut am besten erst auf der nichthautseite an und wende wie thomas beschrieben hat. gerade bei dicken filet kann es von vorteil sein, wenn nach beidseitigem scharfem anbraten und sofortigem herabsenken der pfannentemperatur ein deckel auf die pfanne gesetzt wird. hat mich meine frau oft wegen der völlig zerfallenen filet angemacht... dies ist zum glück schon jahrende her. viel erfolg! chippog


----------



## Gast 1 (13. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

@chippog:

Mit der Zitrone könnte ich Dir zustimmen, allerdings mag ich den Gewschmack sehr gerne und über Geschmack kann man nicht streiten. Jeder hat seinen Eigenen.

Mit der Laichen- oder Totenstarre widerspreche ich aber.

Unmittelbar nach dem Tode eines Lebewesens übersäuert das Eiweiß im Muskelgewebe. Der pH - Wert steigt.
Das ist auch eine Geschmacksveränderung.

Wenn das Filet wieder weich ist, ist es 100 % frisch und wieder pH - neutral.
Erst nach der Starre kann es anfangen zu verwesen.

Fisch von normalen Verkaufsstellen, frisch aus dem Kühltresen, esse ich nicht. Der Fisch ist mir zu alt und "riecht".


----------



## chippog (14. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

@ falk paustian, wie meinst du das, mit dem übersäuern und dem steigenden pH-wert? verstehst du unter übersäuern saurer werden? dann muss der pH-wert sinken.

dorsch ist für fischhändler ein idealer fisch, weil der bei null grad bis zu drei tage lang die leichenstarre behält und desshalb fast nicht verdirbt. ein geringer abbau findet hingegen doch statt, so dass er eben doch nicht mehr ganz frisch ist. meiner meinung nach habe ich meine dorschfilets lieber drei tage im gefrierer als einen tag im kühlschrank. wenn ich mal wieder etwas mehr zeit habe, werde ich meine schlauen bücher noch mal durchforsten und auch versuchen eine bessere erklärung des ganzen prozesses zu schreiben. momentan fehlt mir leider die zeit total. bei vielen anderen fischarten ist es obendrein nicht so "optimal" wie beim dorsch. die leichenstarre hört bei denen selbst bei null grad meist viel schneller auf und dann geht es mit der qualität, so wie du es ja auch beschreibst, recht schnell bergab. und im kühlschrank den richtigen zeitpunkt abzupassen, halte ich für gar nicht so einfach! dann lieber null grad, sprich auf eis, oder gleich einfrieren. mehr also später. skitfiske aus göteborg! chippog


----------



## Chris7 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

Vielleicht noch ein Tip zum eigentlich Thema: Wenn man Backpapier auf den Pfannenboden legt, darauf dann etwas Butter oder Öl zum Braten und darauf dann das Fischfilet, dann kann man den Fisch, dank Backpapier, recht einfach wenden und er zerfällt auch nicht so leicht. Keine Angst, das Backpapier hält die Hitze aus und der Fisch schmeck nacher genau so, als mit ohne Backpapier...  |kopfkrat   |supergri .

Den Tip hab ich aus nem Fischkochkurs mitgenommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

Dann pass aber auf, dass Du Dir nicht die Finger beim Wenden verbrennst )))))
Ein vernüntig großer Wender ist da in meinen Augen doch ungefährlicher (man ist auch weiter vom spritzenden Fett weg mit den Pfoten).


----------



## Chris7 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

Nee, wenn man das Backpapier über den Pfannrand rauschauen läßt, dann kann man es super anfassen und den Fisch bzw. das Filet ohne Probleme wenden. Und... es backt auch nicht mehr am Pfannenboden an (jaja... ich kenne Teflonpfannen, aber auch diese Beschichtung läßt mal nach...   ).

Und da ich fast immer mit sehr wenig Öl oder Butter brate (wegen der Figur...) kann eh nicht viel spritzen. #6


----------



## petipet (14. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

Kann nur sagen, ich lerne immer dazu, dank Board. Ich wußte z.B. nicht, das Kochsalz den Fisch auslaugt. Ist aber logisch. Hab bisher nur immer versucht, die Filets nicht mehr wie nötig mit Süßwasser in Kontakt zu bringen.

Meine Maxime beim Fischausnehmen oder Filetieren war und ist - so sauber wie möglich zu arbeiten. So verfahre ich auch mit meinen gesammelten Pilzen. Ob sie nun sofort verzehrt werden, oder getrocknet/eingefroren werden. 

Gruß...Peter|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*



> Kann nur sagen, ich lerne immer dazu, dank Board.


Ich auch!!! Es ist immer wieder unglaublich, wie viele verschiedene Erfahrungen hier zu einem Thema zusamen kommen.
Anglerboard rulez))))


----------



## mastermix (18. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

Was bei tiefgefrorenem Fisch auch ganz wichtig ist, ist das
 l a n g s a m e 
Auftauen - am besten über Nacht im Kühlschrank oder im kalten! Salzwasser, wie oben schon beschrieben. 
Brutalomethoden wie Auftauen mit heißem Wasser oder tiefgefroren in die Pfanne sind zwar bei Heißhunger verständlich, zerstören aber die Zellen im Fischfleisch und führen zu Wasserverlust - bekanntes Ergebnis:

trockener Fisch der zerfällt... :c  :c  :c 

super interessanter thread das!

LG + Mahlzeit
Mastermix


----------



## chippog (26. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

@ falk paustian! nix fehler, denn schliesslich meintest du ja das richtige, was ich auch so verstanden hatte!!!

nix langsam auftauen RUFZEICHEN absolut nix langsam auftauen, wenn wir nicht gerade von lumbs so ab sechseinhalb kilo aufwärts reden, die wirklich langsam aufgetaut werden sollten! je langsamer desto zelle kaput! schliesslich macht sich koch von dieser methode bei fleisch "von nutzen": langsam auftauen, zelle kaput, mürberes fleisch, leckerer! zeller kaput, fischfleisch = blähä, ausser lumb über sechseinhalbkilo oder so!!! fisch sollte also unbedingt so schnell wie möglich aufgetaut werden, ohne(!) heisses wasser zu benutzen. warmes wasser mit meeressalz tut allerdings hervorragende dienste!!! ist dann fast wie frischfisch, echt!

eigentlich ist dieses thema erst dann interessant, wenn sich jemand die mühe macht, ein fischfilet langsam und ein zweites, fast identisches auf oben beschriebene weise schnell aufzutauen um bei identischer zubereitung den direkten vergleich zu haben. überhaupt wünsche ich mir von euch mehr experimentierlust und die ergebnisse hier rein. nur so können wir alte weissheiten bestätigen oder über anglerboard schmeissen... überhaupt bin ich ausschliesslich in der küche was geworden, weil ich experimentiert habe. früher konnte ich mit hohnrufen meiner lieben untermahlt neunzig prozent meiner zubereiteten speisen kompostieren, heute nicht einmal mehr zehn prozent! also leutens, mehr punk und mehr experimentierfreude am herd! haut rein und skitfiske aus göteborg! chipp


----------



## chippog (26. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*

ps, thomas! es ist überraschend, dass selbst meisterköche die ein oder andere weisheit nicht auf lager haben. hingegen habe ich als laie mächtig chancen, bei euch profis über die schulter kuckenderweise einiges abzukupfern!!! mein wunsch an euch alle ist ganz einfach, dass ihr mit dem fisch, den ihr toppfrisch und tadelos nach hause bringt  ohne viel aufwand ein erstklassiges essen auf den tisch bringt, ganz einfach, weil ihr selber nach ein wenig experimentieren eurer sache ganz sicher seid. lieber ein einfaches und leckeres gericht, was mit hochqualitativem fisch gut gelingt, als irgendwas abgedrehtes exquisites, was dann doch nicht so lecker ist. je mehr ihr doch ausprobiert und je mehr ihr auch in den sand setzt, desto besser werden ihr! da spielt es dann keine rolle, wenn selbst siebeck, der "grosse", genau das gegenteil behaupten mag... also, mut zur  küche!! chipp


----------



## haukep (26. März 2005)

*AW: Dorschfilet fällt schnell beim braten auseinander ???!!!*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei vielen Hobbyköchen sehe ioch immer wieder, dass doch einige Fehler gemacht werden, die ein optimales Ergebnis nicht unbedingt befördern.
> Der Tipp mit der Haut ist gut, hier nochmal eine Vorgehensweise für Filets ohne HAut, die sich bewährt hat.
> 
> Wichtig ist zuerst einmal, dass die Pfanne und das Öl fürs anbraten heiss genug ist.
> ...




Danke Thomas!! Tolle Tipps #6


----------

